# FET at London Fertility Center advice please...



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi, 
I am just about to book a consultation with LFC - I had been hoping to be a satellite patient with Dorchester (I have my DD this way) but they don't have the contract in place anymore.....

I am nervous to know what to expect from them -one of the  admin Lady's was quite off on the phone - I would love to hear peoples thoughts and experiences with LFC.... I am hoping to start this month.

Its been a while since being on this site!!! After 10 years I needed some time out ;-).... It seems exciting and nerveracking and weird all at the same time!!!!

Thanks

Emma


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello there,

Sorry for your loss,

Where is LFC?
Xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Jade3

Its London Fertility Center! x


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Emma,

I had a fresh IVF cycle there in October , which failed and in January I did a FET,  which resulted in a positive pregnancy result.

I did it through Zita West clinic, which uses their facilities.  I thought they were good, but obviously it all depends by the doctor you will be using there.  The facilities are good, they don't provide private rooms but in general my experience was positive.  But as said I can only comment on this.

If you haven't started yet, I would recommend you to have a consultation with George or Carla at ZW, they specialize in women who fails Ivf and have recurrent miscarriages.  They can test for killer cells (immunological issues) and treat you for it.  This seams to help so many women succeed,  it's not extremely expensive and I wish I did it much earlier.  They put you so much at ease there, my Ivf was not stressful at all.

For me, after so many trials I found what worked for me.  I have also used a guy (not from ZW) to do acupuncture before and after transfer.  His clinic is 5 min away from LFC and he is expensive, but I totally believe he is worth any penny I have spent with him.  His way of doing acupuncture is totally different, but works.  If you want I can give you his number if interested.

Hope this helps and if you need more advices please let me know.

Frankie


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Frankie!

I have had all the the immune tests some time ago. My only success's have been with prednisolone as I have elevated ana's but NK's are fine.

I take all of Zita wests vitamins - they are great!! 

Which Doctors did you see/can you recommend?......

Emma xx


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Carla is my main doctor but George did Egg collection and during FET he did the transfer, just because Carla wasn't available.  They are both amazing and work together anyway.  At the lab I just saw embryologist and nurses.

I hope this can help to decide where to go.

Frankie


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks Frankie!

I am seeing Dr Hani Daabis tomorrow - i'll let you know how it goes! xx


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Emma,

I wish you all the best in your journey.

Unfortunately I just miscarried.  My little one hasn't made it again.  I don't know how I will get on.

Take care
Frankie


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh Frankie I am so deeply sorry for your loss, I was just reading your story before looking at this post. . . . 

I lost twins at 5 months and nothing prepares you for the painful journey we are all on. I am just so thankful for this site.

Do you have much support around you with family or friends? 

Sending you    

Emma x


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Emma,

I do have support from family, my mum's rings twice a day, my parents are in Italy so they do what they can.

Close friends they try but I feel they cannot fully understand and I am one of those people that don't like to bother others with my problems. I always feel that they think I am causing all this pain.  If I gave up the idea of having another child, all my problems will be over.  They will never understand that feeling of always wanting a baby, the feeling that your life is not completed until you can feel that baby move and hold before you get too old.  The chance of being able to decide of when you want a baby has been taken away from you.

When this thought never leaves you and consumes you, makes your life miserable.  The only cure is having a baby.

How did you cope loosing yr twins?  How did you find the strength to try again?  I have so much respect for you, it must have been such a tough time for you.


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Frankie,

I too am like you with keeping lots in to myself, although lately I am getting much better.

I guess I didn't cope loosing the twins - it just becomes part of your life's story.....they were so beautiful, holding them with all the love in our hearts and seeing two babies looking just like myself and my husband was worth all the pain and I wouldn't change a thing about what happened - it was so truly beautiful. I did get angry at the world for a while after though...... And my life wouldn't be how it is today if anything was different and that I hold so very dear.

I am glad you have such caring parents to call twice a day, but that must be hard for you being far away from them? Are you Italian?


----------



## Frankie76 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Emma

Sorry for late reply.  Yes I am Italian.  I have been living in London for 12 years now.

You are right we cannot change what has happened to us, experience make us stronger.  I find amazing on how you have managed to carry on with such a positive attitude.

The last few days I have been researching on how to improve my health and fertility naturally.  I have pcos which is the main reason of my I fertility painkiller cells.

I have tried in the past to loose weight and exercise but soon gave up.  After this miscarriage I have decided that is time to do something about it, because even if I do another ivf it probably will end up the same as I did had a very good cycle.

I went for my follow up consultation yesterday and feel positive about trying naturally for few months and if it doesn't work we will try again in November.  I found today something called the Aviva's method, which is a series of movements that are supposed to help restore fertility.  Look into it as it might help you during yr cycle too.

Keep me posted.

Take care
Frankie


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Ditto with apology's for late reply!

The Avivas method looks pretty amazing.... Also I know a great book for a 'detox' and know so many who have healthily lost weight on, its Carol Vordermans one....
http://www.amazon.co.uk/CAROL-VODERMAN%5CS-DETOX-FOR-LIFE/dp/0753507560/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1362342346&sr=8-7

My husband is Swedish and been living in the UK since 1996 - he even dreams in English now which they say is the last thing apart from counting!!
Please let me know how you get on with the Avivas method,

xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

